

Errors detected in the Visual C++ 2012 libraries - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0163/

======
CurtHagenlocher
This is a pretty effective advertisement.

I'd bet that the goal of the example entitled "One more strange loop" is to
avoid a lot of annoying indentation. I've seen the same technique used by
fanatical adherents of the "no early return" philosophy.

